# My Daughter's Plans For Our 2009 Haunt



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've trained her well and she's jumped ahead of me on the planning.

Here's her yard plan:










Describe as a beast with large teeth - The Roarast










And her PVC based Witch and Ghost (notice the PVC cutaway):










For a six year old she's ready to get this show on the road and it's only February!

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are totally adorable, Terrormaster! That Roarast looks like it could kick some butt


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah it does!those are great


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Too cute!
Sounds like we've got another haunter in the making!
Thanks for sharing!
:jol:.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She'll be out doing us all in a decade.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Your daughter's display of the yard looks pretty good. I see she put a flying crank ghost, a coffin and a spider in her haunt. I might have to borrow her to work on my haunt display. She did a very good job, how old is she?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

You certainly are bringing her up right TM! Hope these excellent plans will fit in to whatever theme you are thinking of for this year!:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If my kid would get into it like that, I'd be screaming from the hilltops!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would like to see a how-to for the Roarast. Looks like you have a helper in the making.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Who needs Google Sketchup? You've got a solid set of building plans right there!

lol that's just too cute.

Can't wait to see the Roarast. You ARE making a Roarast, I'm sure you realize.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for the Roarast, too


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And photos, we have to have photos of the build too.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Roarast-a draconic,lion like beast with a head like that of a croc,an armor plated body,and a club like tail.

just an idea


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

There was a Roarast at my house the other night, but I think it was because someone ate too much Taco Bell.

JK. Your spawn's enthusiasm and imagination should remind us of one simple fact:
Most of us around here are just struggling to keep the creative six year-old in all of us alive for just one more day.

Hey Brent, is that you standing next to the coffin. It's a pretty good likeness.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You must be so proud of her, Brent. A regular chip off the old block.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol Genius! You need to copyright that quick. Look into patenting too


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone. I read them all to her and she's quite excited to have what she consider's a fan club - really made her day. 

Guess I'll be making a Roarast this year - with pics this time, I promise.

Thanks again and she thanks everyone as well. We're both looking forward to this year's haunt.

-TM


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Go Fanclub!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's awesome, TM - she's well on her way!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

TM

those drawings made my day. 
what a great job.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, was talking about the $20 prop challenge and the request to do the Roarast for it. All it took was for me to mention maybe doing a baby Roarast for the challenge and she launched into a whole new idea about a nest, eggs, and that they come out the tail all slimey. Also apparently they only eat people and deer.

I really have no idea where she gets this stuff but I love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Terror! What an imagination your daughter has - I love it!

Must be the nut didn't fall far from the tree


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats awesome,looks like you better stock up on deer!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I hear deer are much tastier! As for the fan club I am in! So the Roarast should be the mascot! 
I think you will need more property Terrormaster because your daughter sounds like she has some great ideas for the upcoming halloween.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmmm.... didn't Lovecraft mention a Roarast in one of the Dream Cycle visions... maybe in Kadath or something ... oh, hell, I'm sure you can shoehorn it into one of your themes somehow!

Man, she's got all the details and everything. And including the PVC armatures in the diagrams... unreal. Let her design the haunt and have HalloweenZombie's daughter train your actors, you'll have a prizewinner for sure.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Good lord Rev, if we turn those two loose together we might as well all shut down, they'll run the pro's out of business.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, TM, here's a short slideshow about the Roarast I put together for your daughter. I don't know if this is how a real Roarast looks, but I did try to follow her picture as best I could

The Roarast :: The Roarast - A Short Story video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/The%20Roarast/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/The%20Roarast/TheRoarestShortStory


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that was wonderful roxy!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG, thats awesome Roxy - I'll have to share that with her when she gets up, she'll love it.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That is just too awesome. Save those pictures forever!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Terrific Roxy! do you do voice overs?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now I know why the nephews and nieces never wanted Roxy to tell them bedtime stories.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> OMG, thats awesome Roxy - I'll have to share that with her when she gets up, she'll love it.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


You're most welcome, TM. Your daughter has a wonderful imagination and she came up with a such a delightful background about this great creature that I figured it deserved telling in pictures.

She's draws him much better than I do


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Terrific Roxy! do you do voice overs?


No, but I do think about it now and then


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

She was still asleep when I left for work. But I just showed it to her. She loved it so much it warranted repeat viewings. Two thumbs up from TerrorApprentice!

Thanks again,
-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad she liked it, TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the name! TerrorApprentice! Just perfect!


----------

